# LeEarl's Tuning DVD



## Campo (Sep 20, 2006)

Still waiting on mine...I have the bow press and everything all ready to go!


----------



## LeEarl (Jun 1, 2002)

Good to hear....... Let me know what you think :smile:


----------



## bbaumer (Jul 19, 2005)

Got mine today as well. Going in the DVD player shortly. Thanks!


----------



## bamm (May 12, 2006)

Campo said:


> Still waiting on mine...I have the bow press and everything all ready to go!


im with u


----------



## Byrd (Oct 18, 2002)

great video LeEarl. It will come in handy. And I want a Shadow cat.


----------



## jf69 (Oct 9, 2005)

wachted mine tonight. i thought it was full of excellent info. i do have some questions maybe some one can answer. is 20 yards suffiecent for walk back tuning? when you paper tune does the knock also come into play or is paper tuning strictly for the rest as le earl demonstrates?


----------



## LeEarl (Jun 1, 2002)

You can move the rest up and down instead of the loop position. Makes it easier to make small adjustments. But as you seen in the video, I bare shafted that bow and those arrows and sis not need to change the rest in the paper for up and down....


----------



## jf69 (Oct 9, 2005)

ok thanks, want to say again great video.to bad you can only fit two hours on the dvd it seems you have a ton more knlowlegde about bow tuning! are there any other videos out?


----------



## SOLIDEAGLE (Dec 19, 2005)

Got mine. Great video!!

Could you do a chapter for finger shooters?


----------



## candless (Apr 27, 2006)

received mine yesterday and watched last night...great video!


----------



## jf69 (Oct 9, 2005)

is twenty yards enough for walk back tuning? i,ve read ways where it is instructed to go back 30 even 40 yards. twenty would be great thats all i can shoot in my backyard.


----------



## Nexus6 (Jan 27, 2003)

Is this a new and better tuning video since last year? How do I get one?


----------



## PaScott6 (Apr 27, 2006)

*Dvd*

Received mine on saturday. Can't wait to watch it.Thanks LeEarl


----------



## Sagittarius1963 (Feb 22, 2007)

GREAT DVD THANX LeEARL!


----------



## oldglorynewbie (Oct 17, 2006)

Great video LeEarl! Well done.:thumbs_up
One concern though... the new DVD case, the case opened up during shipping with mine. No damage done but just wanted to let you know.


----------



## rmomn (Feb 13, 2007)

LeEarl,
I ordered on March 13th Has it been shipped.
Bob Odenthal


----------



## Doc Holliday (May 21, 2002)

Nexus6 said:


> Is this a new and better tuning video since last year? How do I get one?


http://75.126.80.18/vb/showthread.php?t=431884


----------



## joaxe (Sep 7, 2006)

LeEarl,

Just received my DVD in the mail yesterday...

It's GREAT! Thanks for putting it together for us all!

...but now, dammit!, I have to go and buy some tools like:

1. bow vice
2. string/bow levels
3. fletching jig and supplies

I have to get my "other M bow" :set1_rolf2: tuned just right. I never did anything to it yet since I got it in September 2006.

Thank you sir! Great video!

Joe


----------



## wkywtkiller (Aug 10, 2006)

Got mine yesterday. Great video! Thanks LeEarl...


----------



## KyBoy33 (Feb 12, 2007)

*LeEarl's video*

Got mine last week and have watched it twice. Very informative with a number of areas covered. It is the best tuning video I have and by far the best 15 archery dollars I have invested. Thank you very much.


----------



## mwflydog (Jan 30, 2007)

*Got Mine!*

I've been waiting for the video and my new set of Bucknasty Strings for quite some time (over a month on the Bucknastys), and they both came on Saturday! Thanks to the video, I've got the new string on, set up a string loop, installed and tied in the peep, and served the area where my sts hits the string (I didn't do that on the original string because I didn't know how, and the string became a bit frayed right there). Then I shot it about sixty times to work it in and make sure the peep is still lined up. Tomorrow I'll be taking LeEarls tuning knowledge to the range to do some walk back and bareshaft tuning. Thanks for the video!
Matt


----------



## Campo (Sep 20, 2006)

Got my DVD LeEarl...but there was one problem.
It did NOT come in a big brown box...;-) haha
Seriously though, thank you.!!!


----------



## DaveCo (Dec 22, 2006)

LeEarl......Got my DVD on Saturday....very excellent! Thanks for the info!

....and for what it's worth, the wife thinks you're really hot. Good thing you live in Minnesota! LOL

Dave


----------



## white00crow (May 8, 2005)

Got it today watched it right away, Thanks for making it easy for EVERYONE to understand! Cant wait to use some of your tips! Great DVD.


----------



## IUOE (Sep 14, 2006)

Got it today, AWESOME video!


----------



## Moose1712 (Jul 19, 2005)

Received today, great job!
Thanks & regards
Mike


----------



## harleyrider (Jul 5, 2006)

I also received my DVD yesterday in the mail. Thanks LeEarl! HR


----------



## illbowhunter (Mar 18, 2005)

Got mine yesterday. Perfect timing since I was home sick all day and was able to watch it all. GREAT JOB. I did have one glich in mine. It repeated the Hoyt section on tuning twice. OK for me since I mainly shoot Hoyts.:wink: 

I can't wait to get my press and have some fun.


----------



## silver_yummies (Jan 17, 2007)

Got mine Saturday - watched it again last night! Great info


----------



## Doc Holliday (May 21, 2002)

Got mine.  

Very fast shipping.


----------



## AZkick-n40 (May 25, 2004)

Got mine too - now just need to find the time to watch it. Looking forward to it.

Thanks,
Brian


----------



## trailk11 (Feb 21, 2007)

Got mine and as a greeny I really needed something like this.. helped alot....I did have one question and anyone can answer if they know.....when you walk back tune how does your sight play in with that. I shoot a Spot Hogg...should the center wire in the sight housing be centered with my string or does it matter?


----------



## LeEarl (Jun 1, 2002)

The walk back tuning is only for center shot on the rest. You sight may vary a bit from dead center to off to one side. Just remember to use the same pin as you walk back to get the arrows to hit correctly. After you are done then move your sight to the correct location (sight it in :wink


----------



## bbaumer (Jul 19, 2005)

DaveCo said:


> LeEarl......Got my DVD on Saturday....very excellent! Thanks for the info!
> 
> ....and for what it's worth, the wife thinks you're really hot. Good thing you live in Minnesota! LOL
> 
> Dave


After hearing LeEarl's accent my wife said "why do you want to watch some guy from Wisconsin?" OUCH!

I told her you were from Minnesota, then she understood.

Of course when I lived in Wisconsin for a short while (in Milwaukee), I heard a lot of negative comments about the FIB's and the FISH........


----------



## MN Doe Hunter (Dec 22, 2003)

Where can I get a string level? They just sell those at regular hardware stores or do I have to go to an outdoors store to get one?


----------



## cdfirefighter1 (Apr 26, 2006)

hardware store


----------



## Campo (Sep 20, 2006)

Awesome DVD LeEarl...I am home sick from work for the second day and just watched it through. I gotta say, that is an interesting accent that you sport. Thank again for a quality product, it really showed me a lot about tuning.


----------



## Gerry50 (Feb 6, 2006)

*International Orders*

Hi has any one from overseas received there dvd yet.Ordered mine ages ago and still waiting.


----------

